# Revege!!



## BassAddict (Jun 29, 2008)

So Ive been totally fedup with fishing, since last friday ive done nothing but miss hook sets, have fish come unbuttoned,, Id lose them while im swinging them to the bank, or the fish would wrap me up in debri on the bottom. So today I didnt even plan on fishing, i just went out to the shop and worked on a color im trying to match. After about 5 trys im close but didnt want to try a 6th time so i just mixed up all my scraps and decided to work on a better stick formula. I came up with a good formula and decided to test it out in the creek, I never figured this guy would hit that ugly redish/orange 5" stick like he did. I messured him up and put the messurements into the new JDBaits bass calculator (cheap plug I know




) and he calculated to be 1.90 pounds.

Joe also caught a strange fish, it seams to be a cross between a bass and a bluegill, just look at the mouth its huge. I think he said he took him on a 5" stick with a 3/0 hook!!!


----------



## jkbirocz (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice catchin BassAddict. I knew you would finally land some fish. The other fish looks similar to a rockbass, but it could be a lot of other things.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jun 29, 2008)

That's a nice bass and the second fish is a Warmouth. They look a lot like a Rockbass, but I don't think they go that far south (but I could be wrong). I've always been told Warmouth are a cross between a bass and bream, but once again that could be wrong.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 29, 2008)

That is a Warmouth or Gogglyeye


----------



## Jim (Jun 29, 2008)

Cool fish man! So is it a warmouth?


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jun 29, 2008)

All the goggle eye I have ever seen had red eyes.Is that just in MO and AR waters?
Nice fish btw!!


----------



## little anth (Jun 29, 2008)

nice job and that is a warmouth :wink:


----------



## Johnny5 (Jun 30, 2008)

YEAH ITS A WARMOUTH WE CATCH EM HERE IN NORTH CAROLINA TOO!


----------



## Zum (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice fish...so how big them warmouth get and are they tasty?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 30, 2008)

A lot of people call green sunfish warmouths but they are two different things.

That one looks like a warmouth to me.


----------



## seif5034 (Jun 30, 2008)

we have green sunfish by me but they don't look like warmouth at all.


----------



## Johnny5 (Jul 1, 2008)

Well ive seen warmouths several different sizes colors and shapes here in NC but most of the them have sides and coloration like a bream with a very large mouth but, i have caught them that looked like chub robbin with a huge mouth and i believe red eyes (its been a long time) ive often wondered if they were a sub species or cross breeding


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 1, 2008)

Here's one my wife caught in Dec. '06:


----------

